# I need your opinion on these breeders...



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

A buddy of mine saw my dog and wanted to know where I got her. I told him I got her from a BYB and to not go back to them. lol. So I advised him to look into some breeders but we both aren't experienced enough to make that judgement.

He basically told me that money isn't an issue and he has lots of time for the pup. He just wants a companion dog and isn't going to participate in other activities. We live in North Carolina and after reviewing so many breeders, I thought these 3 would probably be best for him but wanted your opinions first. Again, he's just looking for a companion dog.


German Shepherd Breeder | German Shepherd Dog Breeder | German Shepherd Breeder in North Carolina
Globalhaus German Shepherds | Breeder | North Carolina | Puppies
Haus Brezel - German Shepherd Breeder | Trained German Shepherds | AKC German Shepherds


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I purchased a pup the summer of 2010 from one of these breeders. Three days after having her home she became sick. She tested a strong positive parvo. She was hospitalized and pulled thru but this led to stomach issues, etc. If you pm me, I will give you name of breeder. I have heard that there was another outbreak of parvo in the kennel....sad.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Just sent you a message. Thanks for your response!


----------



## goonbigley (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi - I hope you aren't referring to Globalhaus from whom you got a sick dog? I have just started speaking with them and they sound great, but I would like to hear any thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread is over 3 years old. The posters may or may not see your post.


----------

